# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки рабочего разведения (Украина)

## Lynx

*Щенки немецкой овчарки рабочего разведения*
Дата рождения 24.03.2009

Отец: *Валдай Ласт Хатхи* (Grimm v. d. Thornse Molen - Ruf Last Hathy)
Дубль помет Багиры Ласт Хатхи
http://www.gsdog.org.ru/kennel/dogs/.../klyaksa.shtml

Мать: *Дарка Штейнфлюсс* (Caesar v. the Seven Bridges Road - Ulke Eqidius)

Родословная щенков
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...5&modir=602231

На продажу 2 чепрачных кобеля и 2 черные суки

Тел. +38-097-649-18-48, +38-066-456-66-84, Олег, г. Белая Церковь

----------


## Lynx

Щенки рабочего разведения

д.р. 20.05 09. В помете 7 кобелей, 3 суки( все чепрачного окраса)
отец-Arras v.h. Polbeekkwartier (Boban vanґt Heukske - Asta van de Minfora), импорт Голландия. 
происхождение - http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/528849.html 
HD-fast normal, ED-normal, DNA Kkl-2, IPO3
результаты соревнований:
«Кубок Украины 2008» CACIT Харьков А-96, В-78, С-90 Tot.: 264 - 2 место IPO-3 
Универсальный Чемпионат Украины 2008 А-81, В-80, С-88 Tot.: 249 - 6 место IPO-3 
Кубок Агро-Союза 2009 Днепропетровск А-97, В-85, С-93  Tot.:275 - 2 место IPO-3 Igor Lengvarsky /Словакия/ 



фото Арраса 
http://k-9.security-dog.org/albomy/2008/aaras.html

мать- Зидана Фар-Леп(Astor Astor vom Helgles Brunnele+ Kselya Kalberg Haus)
происхождение - http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/544741.html
оценка - отлично, СГ-2



e-mail paradox_yusya@mail.ru 
тел.8097 165 90 72, 8099 022 21 55

----------


## Lynx

*Щенки немецкой овчарки рабочих линий*
5 коб. и 1 сука, окрас чепрачный и зонарный
Отец: *Ilko v. d. Roggebot* , импорт Голландия, IPO-1
(Chip van Casa della Torba 3xWUSV - Ukkie von Haus Bornheim)
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/567791.html

Мать: *Бланка Штефан Хаус* 
(Zagal vom Stahlhamer - Gessie v. d. Thornse Molen (однопометница Grimm v. d. Thornse Molen))
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/557735.html
от Бланки получен *Люкс* (Caesar Seven Bridges Road - Бланка Штефан Хаус)
1 место IPO-1 Ромны 2009, 2 место IPO-1 Харьков 2009

Тел. +38-050-562-58-16, Александр

----------


## Tatjana

Даша, почему ты не пишешь результаты снимков передних и задних ног?

----------


## Lynx

Не всегда у нас делают эти снимки или же забыли дать эту информацию для обьявления.

----------

